# A lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir



## hatzi13

Hola:

La frase: 

_*A* lo que sí aprendí fue *a* escribir a máquina_

¿es correcta? Si lo es, ¿cuál es el sujeto del verbo ser?

Gracias.


----------



## Julvenzor

Yo escribiría: *A* lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina.

A escribir a máquina (Suj) fue (V) lo que [yo] aprendí.


Un saludo sincero.


----------



## Gabriel

hatzi13,

Yo creo que, en determinados contextos, tu propuesta está casi bien. Sólo debes cambiar de lugar la "a".

Por más que le dediqué un montón de horas, en la secundaria nunca logré aprender taquigrafía.
Lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina.

Y discrepo con Julvnezor (aunque es probable que él tenga razón porque de esto sabe mucho más que yo), pero para mí el sujeto, tanto en esta oración como en la que él propone, es "lo que (yo) (sí) aprendí".

Él único motivo de esto es que me hace mucho ruido un sujeto comenzando con preposición.


----------



## Julvenzor

Gabriel said:


> Y discrepo con Julvnezor (aunque es probable que él tenga razón porque de esto sabe mucho más que yo), pero para mí el sujeto, tanto en esta oración como en la que él propone, es "lo que (yo) (sí) aprendí".




Discrepe a solaz, el análisis sintáctico no es lo mío. De hecho, no sé por qué me atreví a dar uno...

Un saludo, Gabriel.


----------



## hatzi13

Gabriel said:


> hatzi13,
> 
> Yo creo que, en determinados contextos, tu propuesta está casi bien. Sólo debes cambiar de lugar la "a".
> 
> Por más que le dediqué un montón de horas, en la secundaria nunca logré aprender taquigrafía.
> *Lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina.*
> 
> Y discrepo con Julvnezor (aunque es probable que él tenga razón porque de esto sabe mucho más que yo), pero para mí *el sujeto*, tanto en esta oración como en la que él propone, es *"lo que (yo) (sí) aprendí*".
> 
> Él único motivo de esto es que me hace mucho ruido un sujeto comenzando con preposición.



Gabriel, coincido definitivamente contigo, así creía yo también.

¡Mil gracias a ambos!


----------



## jmx

hatzi13 said:


> _*A* lo que sí aprendí fue *a* escribir a máquina._


Tengo que discrepar de los anteriores mensajes. A mi la frase tal como está me suena bien, y en cambio si quitas el primer "a" no me suena natural.


----------



## Erreconerre

hatzi13 said:


> Hola:
> 
> La frase:
> 
> _*A* lo que sí aprendí fue *a* escribir a máquina_
> 
> ¿es correcta? Si lo es, ¿cuál es el sujeto del verbo ser?
> 
> Gracias.



No le veo nada de incorrecto. Ésa es la forma que por aquí usamos con más frecuencia:
*A *lo que sí quiero referirme es *a* los acontecimientos del lunes anterior. 
*A *quien sí deberías ir a ver es *a *tus abuelos, no a Los Bravos del Norte.


----------



## Gabriel

jmx,
Discrepo con tu discrepancia. No tengo mucha base teórica para justificarlo, pero me permito un paralelismo.

Aprendí mecanografía. Lo que sí aprendí fue mecanografía.
Aprendí a escribir a máquina. Lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina.

Otro ejemplo:

Guardo mis cosas en una caja. Donde sí guardo mis cosas es en una caja.
Fui a Francia. Adonde sí fui fue a Francia (notar "adonde", no "a donde").

Pero ahora me entierro solito:

Amo a María. A quien sí amo es a María.

La verdad, estoy muy confundido. Alguien le puede poner un poco de "ciencia" (gramática, análisis sintáctico) al asunto?


----------



## Quiviscumque

Son las llamadas "copulativas enfáticas de relativo", extensamente tratadas en el punto 40.10 de la NGLE.
Lo correcto es 

_A lo que sí aprendí es a escribir a máquina.
_
"A lo que sí aprendí" y "a escribir a máquina" son sujeto y predicado nominal (o viceversa, a gusto del consumidor).

Es una construcción frecuentísima en español. Algunos ejemplos de la misma NGLE:

_De Luisa es de quien más me acuerdo.
Para poder hacerla es para lo que debes guardar tu dinero.
Fue durante esa época [...] cuando me acosó una pesadilla [...]_


----------



## Sibutlasi

hatzi13 said:


> Hola:
> 
> La frase:
> 
> *A* _lo que sí aprendí fue_ *a* _escribir a máquina_
> 
> ¿es correcta? Si lo es, ¿cuál es el sujeto del verbo ser?
> 
> Gracias.



Brevemente: 1) sí, esa oración es gramaticalmente correcta; 2) es ‘pragmáticamente’ adecuada si lo que desea es establecer un contraste entre alguna actividad (ya mencionada) que NO ha aprendido a realizar y otra que sí ha aprendido a realizar (y que menciona a continuación, tras el “fue”); 3) su sujeto es la ‘cláusula subordinada de relativo libre’ (= sin antecedente) “A lo que aprendí”; y 4) NO es necesario, *ni correcto*, que quite la "a" en ella, porque es imprescindible para que el verbo ”aprender” pueda llevar como complemento un infinitivo que exprese una actividad, como en este caso. La interpretación semántica de esa oración suya podría representarse en términos de lógica de predicados (de orden superior) así: ‘Existe un x, x = una actividad, tal que (yo) por el contrario aprendí a hacer x, y x = escribir a máquina’ [donde ‘por el contrario’ traduce el “sí” con acento contrastivo que precede a “aprendí”, y ‘=’ corresponde al verbo “fue”, que aquí expresa identidad]. 

Pero vayamos por partes: el verbo "aprender" puede regir, con sentidos algo diferentes, distintos tipos de complementos, e.g. un ‘sintagma nominal’, como en "aprendí una canción", una ‘cláusula subordinada nominalizada’, como en "aprendí que nadie es perfecto", una ‘cláusula interrogativa indirecta’, como en "aprendí cómo comportarme entre adolescentes", etc., pero también es posible ‘aprender *a hacer* algo’, y en ese caso “aprender” lleva como complemento un infinitivo con “a” que expresa la actividad aprendida y NO es posible prescindir de la preposición "a”. De ahí que "*Aprendí escribir a máquina" y "*Lo que aprendí fue escribir a máquina" sean agramaticales. Hay que decir “Aprendí *a* escribir a máquina”, y cuando, con ese sentido del verbo “aprender”, su complemento es un elemento relativizador y aparece al comienzo de la cláusula de relativo, como en este caso, *también es necesario* anteponerle al relativo la “a” que impone el régimen de “aprender”.

Por tanto “*A* lo que sí aprendí fue *a* escribir a máquina” (= su ejemplo) es gramatical, mientras que "*Lo que aprendí fue a escribir a máquina" *no* lo es, aunque bastantes hablantes no perciban en esa pseudo-oración nada incorrecto (hecho que hay que explicar). Y, por cierto, igual de agramatical sería “*A lo que sí aprendí fue escribir a máquina”, donde tras “fue” ha sido omitida la “a” que debe preceder al infinitivo que actúe como complemento de “aprender”. Fíjese en que, de no ser porque ese infinitivo es entendido como *idéntico* (gracias a la presencia de “fue”) al complemento de “aprender” de la cláusula de relativo, esa “a” no tendría por qué ser necesaria: si digo “Lo que hice fue escribir a máquina” la “a” ya sobra (cf. “*Lo que hice fue *a escribir a máquina”), y, naturalmente, sobra porque el verbo “hacer”, al contrario que “aprender”, no admite complementos en infinitivo con “a”.

¿Qué ocurre, entonces, en esa oración? Pues que se trata de una construcción ‘hendida’ de las que utilizan el verbo “ser” (en su sentido de identidad) para tratar como ‘foco’ de información de la oración principal un constituyente (en este caso: “a escribir a máquina”) ya anticipado en la cláusula de relativo libre bajo la forma “a lo que”, un complemento requerido por el verbo “aprendí”, que, por contener el ‘relativizador’ “que”, *debe* ir en la posición que encabeza la cláusula, y *no puede* desempeñar en ella la función focal. En otras palabras, el “a lo que” que sirve de complemento a “aprendí” en la cláusula de relativo y lleva “a” por serlo, pero que *no* puede actuar como 'foco' en ella, actúa en esta construcción ‘hendida’ como anticipador de, y término idéntico a, “a escribir a máquina”, que *sí* puede actuar como ‘foco’, porque sigue a “fue” y va al final del predicado, la posición canónica para el Foco. Y, claro, lo que permite ‘identificarlos’ es precisamente el “fue” de la oración principal. Por eso puede tener la oración en su conjunto la interpretación semántica que veíamos más arriba.

Lo que aún queda por explicar es por qué algunos hablantes intuyen que la oración ‘correcta’ es “*Lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina”, y no la que verdaderamente satisface las reglas gramaticales, i.e., “A lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina”, y creo que este fenómeno se debe a dos causas: 

En primer lugar, a que analizan mal la secuencia “A lo que sí aprendí”, que ven como un ‘sujeto con preposición’ con la estructura “A  (= preposición) +” lo que sí aprendí” (= sintagma nominal), y por tanto como una anomalía, cuando en realidad es una cláusula de relativo libre con la estructura [A lo que] (=sintagma preposicional relativizador) + [sí aprendí__ ](= una predicación con un ‘hueco’ debido al relativizador desplazado) que es absolutamente normal.

En segundo lugar, a que el verbo “aprender” es frecuente con complementos de categoría ‘sintagma nominal’ (e.g., “Aprendí una canción”) y no *parece* tener en esos casos un significado *muy* diferente del que tiene cuando lleva complementos de actividad en infinitivo, como en “Aprendí a escribir a máquina”. Aunque, debido a la presencia del “fue” identificador, esa construcción exige utilizar el verbo "aprender" con *dos* complementos *distintos, y a la vez*, y por tanto hay 'zeugma' (junto con infracción de las reglas de identificación-unificación de relativizador y foco), el efecto zeugmático, y la consiguiente percepción de anomalía, es menor que con otros verbos cuyos sentidos varían más en función de los complementos que adopten. Por ejemplo, si en vez de “aprender” tomásemos “hablar” e intentásemos construir igual, utilizando “fue” para identificar dos posibles complementos alternativos (“hablar x”, “hablar de x”, “hablar con y”), uno en la relativa y otro como foco en la principal, obtendríamos casos claramente agramaticales como “*Con quien hablé fue de mi mujer” o “*De quien hablé fue con mi mujer”, o “*Lo que hablé fue con mi mujer” (frente a  “Con quien hablé fue con mi mujer”,  “De quien hablé fue de mi mujer”, “Lo que hablé fue el asunto del testamento”, donde “hablar” se usa con complementos del mismo tipo, no hay zeugma, y la identificación mediante “fue” es viable).

Es posible que sea sobre todo este segundo hecho el que esté detrás de las intuiciones de los hablantes que no ven mal la oración “*Lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina” y en cambio rechazan “A lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina”, pero aunque la variación de sentido de “aprender” en “aprender algo” frente a “aprender a hacer algo” sea ‘pequeña’, el hecho irrefutable es que tras “aprender” un infinitivo *debe* llevar “a” (cf. “*Lo que aprendí fue escribir a máquina”) y por tanto cualquier elemento expresamente identificado con él mediante un verbo “ser” de sentido ‘A = A’, como requiere la interpretación de la oración que se discute, *también* debe llevar “a” o la construcción infringirá el Principio de Identidad, puesto que, por definición, dos elementos NO pueden ser idénticos, ni siquiera unificables, si difieren en cualquier rasgo, y la categoría sintáctica es uno de los más obvios. Los ejemplos exitosos de esta construcción (e.g., “A lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina”, “Con quien hablé fue con mi mujer”, etc.) son posibles porque los rasgos (categoriales, de número, etc.) de sus respectivos elementos relativizadores resultan no-distintos de, y por tanto unificables con, los de los ‘focos’ correspondientes que siguen a “fue” en cada caso.


----------



## Peterdg

¿Diríais también: "A la cosa que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina"?


----------



## Gabriel

Peter,

Después de la explicación de Sibutlasi, supongo que la oraciones que propones está mal con o sin "a" inicial porque lo que aprendiste no es "una cosa" sino "a hacer una cosa". Supongo que debería ser así:

La cosa que sí aprendí *a* hacer fue a escribir a máquina.

Sibutlasi,
Gracias por la explicación, pero aún tengo dudas.

En esta oración:

Aprendí a escribir a máquina. Sujeto: Yo. Verbo: Aprendí. ¿Qué es "a escribir a máquina"? Por un lado parece un objeto directo (por un paralelismo con "aprendí mecanografía") pero por otro lado parece ser imposible que lo sea comenzando con "a".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya lo ha explicado sobradamente Sibutlasi: un complemento de régimen.


----------



## Gabriel

Gracias Xiao.

Antes de leer tu comentario, y aunque había leído varias veces la gran explicación de Sibutlasi, no había encontrado que explicara exactamente qué función cumplía "a escribir a máquina".

Después de tu comentario, tuve que volver a leer varias veces aquella explicación para encontrarlo, en un solo lugar y bastante oculto:
_Hay que decir “Aprendí a escribir a máquina”, y cuando, con ese sentido del verbo “aprender”, su *complemento* es un elemento relativizador y aparece al comienzo de la cláusula de relativo, como en este caso, también es necesario anteponerle al relativo la “a” que impone el *régimen* de “aprender”._

Aunque la palabra "complemento" aparece varias veces en esa explicación, esta es la única oración donde aparece la palabra "régimen".

Para un inexperto (como yo), "complemento" podía ser también un objeto directo o indirecto, y sospechaba que no era el casos por los motivos que ya expliqué.
Podía leer esa explicación cien veces, y de hecho creo que me ha ayudado a entender algunas cosas (como la respuesta que le di a Peterdog), pero sin tu ayuda jamás hubiera sacado que "a escribir a máquina" era un complemento de régimen.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Peterdg said:


> ¿Diríais también: "A la cosa que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina"?



Hola:

Yo ciertamente no.

Pero yo soy de los que digo (dicen): _Lo que sí aprendí es a nadar._

Y ni que me apuntaran con una pistola le pondría una *a* delante a *lo *(aunque sea incorrecto no ponerla). No podría usar algo que me suena muy mal.

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo ciertamente no.
> 
> Pero yo soy de los que digo: _Lo que sí aprendí es a nadar._
> 
> Y ni que me apuntaran con una pistola le pondría una *a* delante a *lo *(aunque sea incorrecto no ponerla). No podría usar algo que me suena muy mal.
> 
> Saludos.


Lo mismo me pasa a mí.


----------



## janlu314

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo ciertamente no.
> 
> Pero yo soy de los que digo: _Lo que sí aprendí es a nadar._
> 
> Y ni que me apuntaran con una pistola le pondría una *a* delante a *lo *(aunque sea incorrecto no ponerla). No podría usar algo que me suena muy mal.
> 
> Saludos.



Si eres poeta, sí, si no, muy mal hecho.


----------



## Peterdg

No sabía por qué me chirría los oídos pero ahora creo que lo tengo claro (más o menos).

"Aprender" es transitivo si el complemento es un sustantivo. Si el complemento es un infinitivo, es intransitivo y el complemento va introducido por la preposición "a".

Así se puede decir:

"Aprendí una cosa". 
o
"Aprendí a escribir".

"*Aprendí a una cosa" no es correcto.

En español un infinitivo puede ser usado como si fuera un sustantivo; por ejemplo: "Escribir es una muestra de inteligencia".

La secuencia "lo que" es un sustantivizador; es decir, representa un sustantivo así que añadirle la preposición "a" en combinación con el verbo "aprender" no funciona. (por lo menos, no para mí).

Por eso, la única forma que es correcta en mi opinión es: "Lo que sí aprendí fue escribir a máquina". Por el mero hecho de utilizar "lo que", se sustantiva el infinitivo "escribir" así que el uso de la preposición "a" ya no es posible. Es como lo siento yo.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Lo que sí aprendí fue escribir a máquina. Me suena muy mal y creo que es incorrecta. Debe decirse: Lo que sí aprendí fue cómo escribir a máquina. No se aprende escribir a máquina, sino a escribir a máquina o cómo escribir a máquina.
El solo infinitivo ahí no funciona.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Peter, si le das la vuelta verás que lo propio es usar la *a*:_a escribir a máquima fue a lo que aprendí_. Creo que no deja lugar a duda.


----------



## janlu314

Exacto, así es.
Igual que: “Lo que sí aprendí es cocina” es correcto, y no lo sería  “a cocinar”
“Lo que si aprendí es escribir …”, está bien (Aunque no estemos acostumbrados a oírlo así).

“Lo que si aprendí es a escribir …”, está mal (falta la A inicial de "a lo que sí...", que lo deja todo simétrico y _bonito_).

Por cierto, ”escribir … es lo que aprendí” también estaría bien, y casi mejor.


----------



## S.V.

_Con lo que sí aprendí a escribir fue con ESTO y con ESTO_.
Regido por _Aprender con _[Algo]_.
"Con __ESTO__ fue con lo que...".

__Lo que sí aprendí a escribir fue__ ESTO y ESTO.
_Regido por _Aprender _[Algo]_.
"ESTO fue lo que...__".

_Si hasta aquí es cierto, el hecho de que _ESTO_ pueda ser sustituido por lo que es un complemento, ya que _aprender_ se sobreentiende, no debería afectar la estructura de la oración.

_Lo que sí aprendí fue la cultura de ese pueblo, su lenguaje, y a escribir con sus bellas letras.  _
_Lo que sí aprendí fue __a escribir con sus bellas letras, __su exótico lenguaje, la cultura de ese pueblo.  _

Creo que lo que menciona el señor Dg. vendría de allí. En los ejemplos anteriores, nadie usaría la preposición ante los tres elementos.


----------



## Erreconerre

S.V. said:


> _Con lo que sí aprendí a escribir fue con ESTO y con ESTO_.
> Regido por _Aprender con _[Algo]_.
> "Con __ESTO__ fue con lo que...".
> 
> __Lo que sí aprendí a escribir fue__ ESTO y ESTO.
> _Regido por _Aprender _[Algo]_.
> "ESTO fue lo que...__".
> 
> _Si hasta aquí es cierto, el hecho de que _ESTO_ pueda ser sustituido por lo que es un complemento, ya que _aprender_ se sobreentiende, no debería afectar la estructura de la oración.
> 
> _Lo que sí aprendí fue la cultura de ese pueblo, su lenguaje, y a escribir con sus bellas letras.  _
> _Lo que sí aprendí fue __a escribir con sus bellas letras, __su exótico lenguaje, la cultura de ese pueblo.  _
> 
> Creo que lo que menciona el señor Dg. vendría de allí. *En los ejemplos anteriores, nadie usaría la preposición ante los tres elementos.*



Pero eso no tiene nada qué ver con la pregunta que abre el hilo. Porque la pregunta nos plantea el uso de la preposición ante un infinitivo. Y en los ejemplos que pones hablas de _exótico lenguaje_, _la cultura de ese pueblo_, pero no del uso de infinitivos.
Si hacemos uso de infinitivos, sí debemos escribir *a*; y si acaso no estuviera permitido prescindir de ella, será porque hacemos una elipsis, no porque no debe escribirse:
_
Lo que sí aprendí fue *a* escribir con sus bellas artes,* a *admirar su exótico lenguaje y *a* conocer la cultura de ese pueblo._

Tal vez, y sólo tal vez, se pueda omitir el uso de *a*; pero no porque sea incorrecto, sino porque hacemos un elipsis.

*a**2**.*
 (Del lat. _ad_).


*2.* prep.  Precede al infinitivo regido por un verbo que indica el comienzo,  aprendizaje, intento, logro, mantenimiento o finalidad de la acción. _Empezar a correr._ _Enseñar a leer._ _Disponerse a escapar._


----------



## S.V.

_Aquello de lo que me acorde fue... 　 Aquello de lo que hablé fue...
Aquello a lo que me acostumbre fue...Aquello de lo que me alegré fue...
Aquello de lo que me asusté fue... 　 Aquello por lo que se caracterizó fue...
Aquello en lo que confió fue... 　　　　Aquello en lo que creyó fue...
Aquello de lo que cuidó fue... 　　　　 Aquello de lo que se desligó fue...
Aquello de lo que disponía era...　　 　Aquello en lo que se fijó fue...
Aquello en lo que influyó fue... 　　　　Aquello en lo que insistió fue...
Aquello a lo que olía era... 　　　　 　　Aquello de lo que se olvidó fue...
Aquello en lo que pensó fue...　　　 　 Aquello por lo que preguntó fue...
Aquello de lo que se preocupa es...　　Aquello por lo que se preocupa...
Aquello contra lo que se rebeló fue...　Aquello de lo que se retractó fue...
Aquello a lo que sucumbió fue..._

 Pero, por alguna razón, no _*Aquello a lo que aprendí_. 

 Otros verbos que requieren un complemento de régimen también pueden construirse con uno directo. Solo en los ejemplos anteriores, se pueden contar _preguntar, pensar, olvidar, oler, influir, fijar, cuidar, creer, confiar_. Y sin embargo no estamos dicutiendo ninguno de ellos. En todos estos, el complemento, directo o de régimen, se puede dividir en dos absolutos, ya sea [alguien] o [algo]. 

_«Olvidó esto__»__, Olvidó que era así__»__, «Olvidó hacerlo__»_; porque la construcción es _Olvidar_ [algo]
_«Se olvidó de esto__»__, «Se olvidó de que era así__»__, «Se olvidó de hacerlo__»_; porque la construcción es _Olvidarse de_ [algo]

Sin embargo, con el verbo _aprender_ no se está diciendo que ambas construcciones son posibles, ya sea para [algo] o [alguien], sino solo que lo que en un CD sería una sustantiva encabezada por un infinitivo es aquí un complemento de régimen:

_«__Aprendió esto__»_, _«__Aprendió que era así__»_, pero _«__Aprendió a hacerlo__»_.

Si normalmente, en una oración como en la del hilo, a ambos lados se tiene la preposición, sería porque ambos lados representan ya sea una cosa o una persona, y la construcción la requiere para uno u otro.

_«A quienes sí deberías ir a ver es a tus abuelos_»; porque se dice _«ver a tus abuelos» _y«_a quienes ver_»_.

_No sería _porque una parte rige a la otra_, sino porque, en un principio, ambas partes tienen que ser equivalentes en cada construcción para poder ser coordinadas por la copulativa (_a tus abuelos es a quienes_; _a la que me refería era a esa; a lo que olía era a eso_), y sucede que, al tener una misma función, generalmente el verbo tiene un mismo efecto en ambos, y requiere ambas preposiciones.

Pero _aprender_ solo requiere la preposición, un complemento de régimen, cuando se trata de un infinitivo, y con _lo que_ se crea un sustantivo, como dice el señor Dg. Y, por la misma razón por que se diría _Lo que aprendí_ y no _A lo que aprendí_ (no como en, por ejemplo, _A lo que me acostumbré_), el hablante diría _«__Lo que aprendí fue esgrima», __«__Lo que aprendí fue que nada cambiará», __«__Lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir a máquina». Lo_ tendría la misma función y, por la misma razón por que no requiriría preposición en las dos primeras, tampoco lo haría en la última.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Peterdg said:


> No sabía por qué me chirría los oídos pero ahora creo que lo tengo claro (más o menos).
> 
> "Aprender" es transitivo si el complemento es un sustantivo. Si el complemento es un infinitivo, es intransitivo y el complemento va introducido por la preposición "a".
> 
> Así se puede decir:
> 
> "Aprendí una cosa".
> o
> "Aprendí a escribir".
> 
> "*Aprendí a una cosa" no es correcto.
> 
> En español un infinitivo puede ser usado como si fuera un sustantivo; por ejemplo: "Escribir es una muestra de inteligencia".
> 
> La secuencia "lo que" es un sustantivizador; es decir, representa un sustantivo así que añadirle la preposición "a" en combinación con el verbo "aprender" no funciona. (por lo menos, no para mí).
> 
> Por eso, la única forma que es correcta en mi opinión es: "Lo que sí aprendí fue escribir a máquina". Por el mero hecho de utilizar "lo que", se sustantiva el infinitivo "escribir" así que el uso de la preposición "a" ya no es posible. Es como lo siento yo.




Podemos decir _Comencé a caminar_, pero también podemos decir _Comencé el camino_.
Por ello, según el razonamiento del estimado Peterdg, lo correcto sería
_??Lo que comencé es a caminar_
y sería incorrecto
_A lo que comencé es a caminar._
Pues no estoy de acuerdo, y creo que Peterdg tampoco lo estará. 
(Peterdg aún tiene materia para redargüir , pero no le voy a dar pistas ).


----------



## Sibutlasi

Gabriel said:


> Sibutlasi,
> Gracias por la explicación, pero aún tengo dudas.
> 
> En esta oración:
> 
> Aprendí a escribir a máquina. Sujeto: Yo. Verbo: Aprendí. ¿Qué es "a escribir a máquina"? Por un lado parece un objeto directo (por un paralelismo con "aprendí mecanografía") pero por otro lado parece ser imposible que lo sea comenzando con "a".



En cuanto a su función es un complemento 'regido' por el verbo 'aprender' (decir lo cual, en realidad, es una redundancia, porque *todos* los complementos son 'regidos', pero, en fin, hablemos como todo el mundo) en uno de sus sentidos, el activado en "aprender a hacer algo". Internamente es una cláusula de infinitivo que requiere una 'inflexión' "a" (similar al "to" del inglés moderno). Hay cláusulas de infinitivo que requieren "a" y otras que no, según el verbo que las 'rija', y resulta que "aprender" requiere infinitivos con "a", mientras que, por ejemplo, "querer" o "intentar" no. Aunque esa "a" es homónima de la "a" que funciona como preposición en los verdaderos 'complementos preposicionales' (e.g., los de "aspirar a una beca", "aspirante a la alcaldía", "aprendiz de mecanógrafo", "aprendizaje de la mecanografía", etc.), en realidad NO es una preposición (como tampoco lo es ya el "to" del inglés moderno, aunque el "to" del inglés antiguo sí que era una preposición), y una prueba sencilla de ello es que no admite complementos de categoría nominal (cf. "*aprendí a mecanografía")[un infinitivo sólo se parece a un sintagma nominal; en en el fondo no es tal cosa], mientras que las verdaderas preposiciones sí los admiten (e.g., "hablé de mecanografía", "aprendiz de mecanografía", etc.). Por tanto, aunque "a escribir a máquina" se parece a los 'complementos preposicionales' que llevan otros predicados, en realidad no es un 'complemento preposicional', pero sí es un 'complemento' con todas las de la ley. 

En cualquier caso tiene Ud. razón en que no es un 'complemento directo', pero no porque lleve esa "a", que, al fin y al cabo, es una marca de caso obligatoria con muchos complementos directos de 'persona', sino porque no satisface los tests convencionalmente elegidos para decidir si algo es o no un 'complemento directo', en particular que pueda ser sustituido por un pronombre personal ("lo", en este caso). En "aprendí el código", "aprendí cómo manejar la alarma", "aprendí que nadie es perfecto" o "aprendí cuán efímera es la vida", es posible sustituir cada uno de esos complementos por un "lo", pero en "aprendí a escribir a máquina" ya no. El mínimo sustituto aceptable en ese caso es "aprendí a hacerlo" [Descartamos "Aprendí eso" porque "eso" puede sustituir cualquier complemento y no nos permite hacer discriminaciones finas entre unos y otros]. 

Hay muchos ejemplos parecidos, con y sin "a": en "Quiero estudiar física", "estudiar física" es evidentemente un complemento, y obligatorio además, va 'regido' por "querer", es paralelo al complemento directo que se ve en "Quiero un título en física", y, al igual que éste, también expresa el segundo argumento del predicado "estudiar", pero tampoco satisface los requisitos necesarios para ser considerado un 'complemento directo' de "querer", porque el mínimo sustituto de "Quiero estudiar física" no es "*Lo quiero", sino "Quiero hacerlo" [De nuevo, descartamos "Quiero eso"]. No obstante, la cuestión de cómo se 'realiza' sintácticamente un argumento es un hecho relativamente 'superficial', depende de las idiosincrasias léxicas del núcleo regente, y por eso entre "aprender algo" y "aprender a hacer algo" hay, como Ud. dice, un paralelismo evidente. Al fin y al cabo, 'hacer algo' también es un 'algo', y un algo que se puede aprender, pero la forma del lenguaje es implacable, y, si el verbo es "aprender", el contenido 'hacer x' sólo se puede expresar mediante una cláusula de infinitivo con la inflexión "a".


----------



## Peterdg

Quiviscumque said:


> Podemos decir _Comencé a caminar_, pero también podemos decir _Comencé el camino_.
> Por ello, según el razonamiento del estimado Peterdg, lo correcto sería
> _??Lo que comencé es a caminar_
> y sería incorrecto
> _A lo que comencé es a caminar._
> Pues no estoy de acuerdo, y creo que Peterdg tampoco lo estará.
> (Peterdg aún tiene materia para redargüir , pero no le voy a dar pistas ).


Quizás no me haya explicado bien pero en mi teoría lo correcto sería: "Lo que comencé es caminar" en que "caminar" se considera como un sustantivo (como si dijeras: "Lo que comencé es el caminar").

Creo que el problema en mi cerebro radica en que al utilizar "lo que", que no es un infinitivo, me parece imposible combinarlo con un verbo que rige una preposición únicamente en combinación con un infinitivo.

EDIT:
PD. Acabo de leer el aporte de S.V. (con más atención) y el resumen de Gabriel aquí abajo y creo que eso representa exactamente lo que siento yo en este caso.


----------



## Gabriel

S.V, déjame ver si comprendo tu explicación:

Me acostumbré a lo que es sentir frío / Me acostumbré a sentir frío.
En ambos casos, tanto si el complemento está sustantivado por "lo que" como por un infinitivo, dicho complemento es de régimen e introducido por la preposición "a".
Por lo tanto: A lo que me acostumbré es a sentir frío.

Aprendí lo que es cocinar en horno de barro // Aprendí a cocinar en horno de barro.
En este caso, si el complemento es sustantivado por "lo que", no es un complemento de régimen sino un complemento directo y, por lo tanto, no comienza con preposición. Mientras que un complemento sustantivado por un infinitivo es de régimen introducido por la preposición "a".
Por lo tanto: Lo que aprendí es a cocinar en horno de barro.

Con esto, la "a" antes del "lo que" no correspondería en el ejemplo del hilo.

Si entendí correctamente, esta es la explicación que más me convence hasta ahora (y que se corresponda con mi respuesta inicial hace que me guste más aún  )

Ahora bien: entra en confrontación directa con otras explicaciones expertas aportadas en este hilo. Y yo no me atrevo a decir (por falta de conocimientos) quién tiene razón y quién está equivocado. Porque no sé si alguno tiene razón, pero que por lo menos alguno está equivocado, no hay dudas.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Sibutlasi said:


> En primer lugar, a que analizan mal la secuencia “A lo que sí aprendí”, que ven como un ‘sujeto con preposición’ con la estructura “A (= preposición) +” lo que sí aprendí” (= sintagma nominal), y por tanto como una anomalía, cuando en realidad es una cláusula de relativo libre con la estructura [A lo que] (=sintagma preposicional relativizador) + [sí aprendí__ ](= una predicación con un ‘hueco’ debido al relativizador desplazado) que es absolutamente normal.



Brevísima apostilla: quienes hayan leído ese parrafito y después mi segunda aportación al hilo en #26 habrán notado una incoherencia en cuanto a mi análisis de la categoría a la que pertenece "A lo que". Naturalmente, si en #26, ante las dudas de Gabriel, he explicado en detalle que esa "a" que precede al infinitivo, por exigencia del significado del verbo regente "aprender", NO es una verdadera preposición, sino una 'inflexión' (y el 'núcleo' de la cláusula de infinitivo), tampoco puede ser una preposición cuando encabeza la frase "A lo que", un complemento 'desplazado' de "aprendí" que debe ser del mismo tipo que "a escribir a máquina" (o no será posible la identificación mediante el verbo principal "fue" que explica la estructura y el significado de la oración). 

No debería haber escrito, pues, "sintagma *preposicional* relativizador", sino solo "sintagma relativizador"; lo de "preposicional" fue una concesión instintiva, e involuntaria, a quienes ven en "A lo que sí aprendí" un 'sujeto con preposición', que probablemente habrían sido muy escépticos si hubiera dicho de entrada que esa "a" ni siquiera es una preposición, pero, ya que Gabriel me ha obligado a ser más preciso, hagamos las cosas bien: el análisis que corrijo en ese pasaje no sólo me parece incorrecto en cuanto al modo de 'dividir' la secuencia en constituyentes inmediatos (que no es "A" + "lo que sí aprendí", sino "A lo que" + "sí aprendí___"), sino también en cuanto a la denominación de las categorías implicadas, porque ni "A" es una preposición, ni "lo que" es un sintagma nominal, ; "a lo que", por ser el complemento desplazado de "aprendí", sólo puede ser una cláusula *del mismo tipo* que "a escribir a máquina", y por tanto esa "a" sólo puede ser la inflexión de infinitivo (similar al "to" del inglés actual) y ese "lo que" sólo puede ser un sustituto de la frase verbal "escribir a máquina", y por tanto una frase verbal. Eso no debe alarmar a nadie: también lo es en "[Lo que [sí sé __ ]] es escribir a máquina", en donde "sé" rige un infinitivo sin inflexión, y por tanto un sintagma verbal. En "Lo que hice __ fue una tontería", en cambio, "Lo que" es un complemento relativizado (desplazado) de "hice", y como "hice" rige un complemento directo ("lo que" = "una tontería", en este caso), "Lo que" tiene que ser categorialmente un sintagma nominal. Etc. 

Cuando se procede de acuerdo con una lógica estricta, hay que atenerse a las consecuencias. Aunque en este caso no son nada alarmantes, me ha parecido necesario alertarles acerca de las implicaciones de este análisis, porque no hay opción: las explicaciones sólo se derivan automáticamente bajo ciertas hipótesis; si queremos aprovechar la explicación, hemos de aceptar sus implicaciones, en este caso, por ejemplo, que "a" es una preposición en unos casos y una inflexión en otros, y que "lo que" puede tener categoría de sintagma nominal en unos casos y de sintagma verbal en otros. Si eso no les escandaliza demasiado, puedo seguir, porque eso no es todo: en "Lo que he dicho __ es que subas", por la misma lógica (basada en el Principio de Identidad), "Lo que" debe tener la misma categoría que "que subas", y por tanto ha de ser categorialmente una cláusula completiva.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Peterdg said:


> Quizás no me haya explicado bien pero en mi teoría lo correcto sería: "Lo que comencé es caminar"



Pues, estimado Peterdg, eso sí que me suena raro, raro.

La razón profunda de todo este lío es la que el estimado SIbutlasi está exponiendo técnicamente en sus envíos. El "lo" del castellano es una palabra cuya potencia no tiene equivalente, creo yo, en la mayoría de las lenguas que conozco.


----------



## Gabriel

Peterdg said:


> Quizás no me haya explicado bien pero en mi teoría lo correcto sería: "Lo que comencé es caminar" en que "caminar" se considera como un sustantivo (como si dijeras: "Lo que comencé es el caminar").
> 
> Creo que el problema en mi cerebro radica en que al utilizar "lo que", que no es un infinitivo, me parece imposible combinarlo con un verbo que rige una preposición únicamente en combinación con un infinitivo.
> 
> EDIT:
> PD. Acabo de leer el aporte de S.V. (con más atención) y el resumen de Gabriel aquí abajo y creo que eso representa exactamente lo que siento yo en este caso.


Pero Peter, según lo que interpreté de la expicación de S.V. (y mi intento de resumen) lo que correspondería es "Lo que comencé es *a* caminar". (No "Lo que comencé es caminar", sin ninguna "a", ni "*A* lo que comencé es *a* caminar", con las dos "a").

Eso es porque "comencé" van con un complemento con "a" sólo cuando usamos un infinitivo: Comencé a caminar. Pero no cuando usamos un complemento con "lo que": Comencé lo que me pediste. (no *Comencé a lo que me pediste). Entonces, el infinitivo va con "a" y el "lo que" va sin "a".

Todo esto, claro, según la explicación de S.V., que se da de bruces con la de Sibutlasi.


----------



## Gabriel

Sibutlasi,

Hasta hoy yo no habría tenido ningún problema con hacer las siguientes equivalencias:

Aprendí a escribir ==> Lo aprendí.
Quiero estudiar Física ==> Lo quiero.

Y tampoco habría tendido problemas en decir que "estudiar Física" es el complemento de objeto directo.
En el caso de "a escribir" se me presentaba la dicotomía de poder reemplazar con "lo que" por un lado, pero el comienzo con preposición por el otro.

Ahora me dices que esa "a" no es una preposición (¡buenísimo!, ahora puedo decir tranquilo que "a escribir" es un objeto directo) pero que no puedo reemplazar ninguno de los dos con con "lo" 

En fin, si tienes razón, hablo mal (*Lo que aprendí es a escribir)y hago mal mis análisis sintácticos. Pero si S.V tiene razón, hablo bien y hago bien mis análisis sintácticos.
Obviamente estoy sesgado a favor de S.V, pero sólo por conveniencia. Técnicamente, no logro tomar posición.

Sería excelente un debate entre S.V. y Sibutlasi.


----------



## S.V.

Gabriel said:


> Ahora bien: entra en confrontación directa con otras explicaciones expertas aportadas en este hilo. Y yo no me atrevo a decir (por falta de conocimientos) quién tiene razón y quién está equivocado. Porque no sé si alguno tiene razón, pero que por lo menos alguno está equivocado, no hay dudas.


Sería de la misma opinión, lo lamento. En mi primer mensaje solo trataba de mostrar otra forma de verlo, y en el segundo solo defendía dicho argumento. Incluso si siguiera una lógica perfecta, lo cual dudo, aún sería posible que en la práctica lo normal en el lenguaje sea otra cosa.

 Si, en esta frase, _lo_ realmente reemplazara al infinitivo, y cumpliera con sus mismas funciones, lo que pudiera decir no tendría importancia. Ya que el argumento existe a partir de esa noción. Yo sigo pensando que, en esas últimas tres construcciones,_ lo_ sí puede cumplir con una misma función.

_¿Puede decirnos qué vio el día del crimen? 
 Lo que vi fue a ciertas personas cometiendo algo terrible..._Pero _A quienes vimos fue..._​
Aquí no es que el pronombre reemplaze _personas_, desde un principio, sino que _Lo que_ crearía un sustantivo neutro y ambiguo, que podría adherirse al significado de otro elemento, con el contexto adecuado. Al tener _ver_ un mismo significado aquí, para ambos elementos, el que uno de ellos requiera una preposición no afecta la equivalencia sintáctica. Pienso que lo mismo sucede en esta instancia. En esta oración _aprender_ sí cumple con un mismo significado a ambos lados de la oración, y _aprender a escribir_ quedaría bajo _aprender _[algo], podría ser incluso sustituida por una subordinada: _aprender cómo escribir_ (~_aprenderlo_). La preposición estaría vacía de la misma forma en que lo estaba antes de _personas_, con el verbo _ver_; como si se dijera _aprendí _[_escribir_], 'aprendí la acción de escribir'. Y no existe en _aprender_ otro significado con el cual se pudiera confundir, que fuerce su interpretación como CRV.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Releyendo el hilo, he descubierto que, por ajustarme en lo posible a terminologías y presupuestos tradicionales que facilitasen el diálogo y la comprensión de mis intentos de explicación, no he sido tan preciso como debía, y, ya que esta discusión nos está llevando hacia problemas más interesantes de lo que permitía prever la pregunta inicial, creo que debo corregir mi propia laxitud, no sea que en vez de ayudar confunda a alguien. Pido disculpas por estar explicando las cosas ‘por entregas’, pero detalles en los que no creí necesario entrar al principio empiezan a parecerme cruciales para mantener inteligible mi propia explicación y conseguir que esta discusión sea provechosa para todos.

Por ejemplo, debo insistir en que, aunque en #10, más que nada por no entrar en detalles discutibles, en dos ocasiones llamé ‘preposición’ a las “aes” de “A lo que sí aprendí fue a escribir…”, en otros lugares ya decía, más cautamente, que esa “a” es una marca que impone “aprender” a sus complementos regidos cuando son infinitivos. Así se lo explicaba a Gabriel en #26. En cuanto a por qué no creo que sea una preposición, quizá deba insistir en que ninguno de los complementos típicos de las preposiciones puede seguir a esa “a”, cf. "*aprender a matemáticas", "*aprender a la canción", "*aprender a que nadie es perfecto", "*aprender a cómo comportarse", etc. Misteriosamente, sólo puede seguirla un verbo en infinitivo, y aunque es cierto que históricamente los infinitivos eran ‘nomina actionis’ y que hay palabras derivadas en –r homónimas de infinitivos que llevan ocasionalmente artículos, posesivos, adjetivos y marcas de plural (cf. “Está de buen ver”, “Tenemos un buen pasar”, “Tus ires y venires”) y que esos seguramente son nombres, los verdaderos infinitivos no tienen tienen propiedades ‘nominales’ sino ‘verbales’: admiten la negación, pueden serlo de verbos ‘auxiliares’ como “haber”, “estar” y entonces expresan aspecto perfectivo o durativo, pueden expresar modalidad  (“poder”), llevan como modificadores adverbios en vez de adjetivos (cf. “Quiero estudiar bien los detalles”, “*Quiero estudiar bueno/buen estudiar los detalles”), admiten complementos directos sin preposición (cf. “estudiar los detalles” frente a “*el estudio los detalles” > "el/un/tu estudio de los detalles"), no admiten posesivos, ni artículos indeterminados, ni plurales, etc. (cf. “*Tu cuidadoso estudiar los detalles”, “*Un buen estudiar los detalles” , “*Los estudiares bien los detalles”), etc. Naturalmente siempre cabe decir que existe una preposición “a”, distinta de sus homónimas, que es seleccionada sólo por “aprender” y unos pocos verbos más como “enseñar”, “empezar”, “romper” (cf. “Rompió a llorar desgarradoramente” frente a “*Rompió a un llanto desgarrador”)…etc., y que a su vez selecciona exclusivamente infinitivos, pero me resulta más creíble que esa “a” sea similar al “to” del inglés o al “zu” del alemán y que se trate de una manifestación de la ‘inflexión’ de los infinitivos que en español sólo se hace visible en ciertos casos.

No obstante, no es ese el lapsus que quería enmendar urgentemente aquí. Además, por el modo en que se iba desarrollando la discusión, tampoco me preocupé de ser lo bastante preciso en cuanto a la estructura de constituyentes de la secuencia "A lo que" y su relación con el resto de la cláusula de relativo. En mis tres envíos previos me refiero varias veces a ella como un 'sintagma relativizador' (ya he explicado en #29 que no es ‘preposicional’), e incluso hablo laxamente de “lo que” como si fuera un constituyente de ese “A lo que”, cuando, propiamente, no es así.

Por ejemplo en #26 escribía (lo que requiere urgente cualificación va en negrita) 



> ¿Qué ocurre, entonces, en esa oración? Pues que se trata de una construcción ‘hendida’ de las que utilizan el verbo “ser” (en su sentido de identidad) para tratar como ‘foco’ de información de la oración principal un constituyente (en este caso: “a escribir a máquina”) ya anticipado en la cláusula de relativo libre *bajo la forma “a lo que”, un complemento requerido por el verbo “aprendí”, que, por contener el ‘relativizador’ “que”,* debe ir en la posición que encabeza la cláusula, y no puede desempeñar en ella la función focal. En otras palabras, el “a lo que” que sirve de complemento a “aprendí” en la cláusula de relativo …



y un poco después



> En primer lugar, a que analizan mal la secuencia “A lo que sí aprendí”, que ven como un ‘sujeto con preposición’ con la estructura “A (= preposición) +” lo que sí aprendí” (= sintagma nominal), y por tanto como una anomalía, cuando en realidad es una cláusula de relativo libre *con la estructura [A lo que] (=sintagma preposicional relativizador)* + [sí aprendí__ ](= una predicación con un ‘hueco’ debido *al relativizador desplazado*) que es absolutamente normal.



En esos pasajes no estaba siendo preciso, y pido disculpas.

La auténtica estructura (abreviada por fuerza aquí) de "A lo que sí aprendí" es, propiamente, [A [lo]] [que [[pro] sí aprendí __ ]], "que" es sólo el elemento de la cláusula que permite la relativización, el verdadero complemento ‘desplazado’ de "aprendí", y asociado con el ‘hueco’ que lo sigue, es sólo "a lo", que anticipa y es identificado por el “fue” con “a escribir a máquina”, y por tanto lo que sirve de antecedente identificable con lo que sigue a “fue a”, "escribir a máquina", es sólo el "lo", no “lo que”. Hay, en resumen, un constituyente [A lo] y un constituyente [que sí aprendí __], pero no hay ningún constituyente "lo que", en realidad. 

Por tanto, cuando en #29 escribía



> ...ya que Gabriel me ha obligado a ser más preciso, hagamos las cosas bien: el análisis que corrijo en ese pasaje no sólo me parece incorrecto en cuanto al modo de 'dividir' la secuencia en constituyentes inmediatos (que no es "A" + "lo que sí aprendí", sino *"A lo que" *+ "sí aprendí___"), sino también en cuanto a la denominación de las categorías implicadas, porque ni "A" es una preposición, ni "lo que" es un sintagma nominal, ; *"a lo que", por ser el complemento desplazado de "aprendí"*, sólo puede ser una cláusula *del mismo tipo* que "a escribir a máquina", y por tanto esa "a" sólo puede ser la inflexión de infinitivo (similar al "to" del inglés actual) y *ese "lo que" sólo puede ser un sustituto de la frase verbal "escribir a máquina"*, y por tanto una frase verbal. Eso no debe alarmar a nadie: también lo es en "[Lo que [sí sé __ ]] es escribir a máquina", en donde "sé" rige un infinitivo sin inflexión, y por tanto un sintagma verbal. En "Lo que hice __ fue una tontería", en cambio, *"Lo que" es un complemento relativizado (desplazado) de "hice"*, y como "hice" rige un complemento directo (*"lo que"* = "una tontería", en este caso), *"Lo que"* tiene que ser categorialmente un sintagma nominal. Etc.



tampoco estaba “haciendo las cosas bien” en el modo de expresarme en los fragmentos que he puesto en negrita. “A lo que” no es, propiamente el complemento desplazado de “aprendí”, sólo “a lo” lo es, sólo ”a lo” puede ser de la misma categoría que “a escribir a máquina”, y sólo “lo” puede ser un sustituto de “escribir a máquina”. E, igualmente, en “Lo que sí sé __ es escribir a máquina”, el sustituto de “escribir a máquina” es “Lo”, no “lo que”, y, en “Lo que hice__ fue una tontería”, sólo “lo” es un complemento desplazado de “hice” y debe ser de categoría ‘sintagma nominal’. 

Finalmente, cuando, resumiendo esos análisis, decía que 





> "*lo que" puede tener categoría de sintagma nominal en unos casos y de sintagma verbal en otros*


  o que 





> en "Lo que he dicho __ es que subas" <…> *"Lo que" debe tener la misma categoría que "que subas", y por tanto ha de ser categorialmente una cláusula completiva.*


 seguía expresándome mal. Solamente el “Lo” puede ser unas veces un sintagma nominal, otras un sintagma verbal y otras una cláusula. 

Nuestro “lo”, como ocurre en menor medida con el “it” del inglés, el “das” y el “was” del alemán, el “ce” del francés, etc., es ‘unificable’ con frases de propiedades muy diversas en cuanto a categoría, género, número, significado, etc., lo que indica que es una ‘pro-forma’ ‘inespecificada’, que adquiere rasgos ya en contexto, cuando forma ‘cadenas’ con otros, cf. “Lo que compré fue(/ron) café/leche/galletas/el vino/la pila/las pilas”, “Lo que ví fue el partido/la llegada del Madrid/a un chico robando un coche/a Juan besar a María/que Vox no tenía nada que hacer”… etc. Quiviscumque tiene mucha razón en #30. Si alguien propone un hilo sobre nuestro “lo”, será un hilo rico en contenido.

Saludos (y repito mis disculpas)


----------

